# Hello from Japan.



## Kinoko (Aug 13, 2022)

Nice to meet you all at VI CONTROL!

My User Name is kinoko ("mushroom" in Japanese) because I like mushrooms.

I am not very good at English and have been enjoying the Forum by reading, but I am posting this for the first time because I finally finished my bedroom studio and wanted to share it.
After years of agonizing over whether to put the keyboard on or under the desk, I have concluded that for me, putting it on the desk will reduce the strain on my body.

My musical tastes include music from science fiction movies (Blade Runner is a particular favorite), dramatic music from Japanese anime, and video game music, (especially the Soul series from From Software).
I am not a professional composer, but I am very interested in and love virtual instruments and VSTs and Music Gear. (And deals...)

I am looking forward to sharing information and enjoying music more with you all.

Thanks for reading and best regards.









Oops, I forgot to mention that this desk is height adjustable.
It is more convenient to have the keyboard on the desk for working while standing.
It is ideal for a change of pace.


----------



## osterdamus (Aug 13, 2022)

Welcome Kinoko!


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 13, 2022)

Welcome here !
What a fantastic country you live in


----------



## Kinoko (Aug 13, 2022)

osterdamus said:


> Welcome Kinoko!


Hello oosterdamus!
I'm so relieved to get your reply 
What a friendly community!


Loïc D said:


> Welcome here !
> What a fantastic country you live in


Hello Loïc D!
It's a nice place with rich nature where you can pick mushrooms and go fishing


----------



## JohnG (Aug 13, 2022)

Welcome Kinoko. Glad to see you here. I also am a fan of Japan and of some of the same music as you. 

Kind regards,

John


----------



## Seizh Avel (Aug 13, 2022)

Hajimemashite Kinoko, hope you'll find what you need on this great forum.
I'm also fond of Japan, wonderful country and fabulous movies.


----------



## mybadmemory (Aug 13, 2022)

Kinoko said:


> After years of agonizing over whether to put the keyboard on or under the desk…


I love this quote. I think many here can relate. I’m a big fan of Japan and Japanese music. VI Control e yōkoso!


----------



## mixedmoods (Aug 13, 2022)

Welcome Kioko!

(I just bought the same monitor speakers as you have a few days ago and are very happy with them ...)


----------



## ZhangPietro (Aug 13, 2022)

Haven't been back to Japan for a long time, very beautiful country


----------



## Kinoko (Aug 13, 2022)

JohnG said:


> Welcome Kinoko. Glad to see you here. I also am a fan of Japan and of some of the same music as you.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> John


Hello John!
My grandparents loved the historical dramas and watched "KIRIN GA KURU"!
And I am one of those who were impressed by the composed soundtrack!
It's an honor to meet you!


Seizh Avel said:


> Hajimemashite Kinoko, hope you'll find what you need on this great forum.
> I'm also fond of Japan, wonderful country and fabulous movies.


Hajimemashite Seizh Avel!
Yeah, this forum is really great!
I love Japanese film music too! joe hisaishi and Ryūichi Sakamoto are my heroes  


mybadmemory said:


> I love this quote. I think many here can relate. I’m a big fan of Japan and Japanese music. VI Control e yōkoso!


Hello mybadmemory!
I just listened to some of your songs! I love woodwinds, so soothing!
The location of the MIDI keyboard is an eternal problem...
I went through a lot of trial and error, such as building an extended keyboard tray under the desk, installing a Roadworx Keyboard Stand Z, etc...
Since I have been using a standing desk for a long time, I finally settled on the current form in order to incorporate working standing up.


mixedmoods said:


> Welcome Kioko!
> 
> (I just bought the same monitor speakers as you have a few days ago and are very happy with them ...)


Hello mixedmoods!
My search for the best speakers available for my home finally led me to the KS Digital C8-Reference!
For some reason in Japan these speakers are priced at $3800 for the pair... but Thomann saved my wallet!


ZhangPietro said:


> Haven't been back to Japan for a long time, very beautiful country


Hi ZhangPietro!
Glad to meet someone who has been in Japan before!
Now many summer festivals have been cancelled due to COVID-19, and I miss them very much...
I hope the days when I can travel easily will come back...


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Aug 13, 2022)

Even though I have a distaste for mushrooms, welcome aboard

Great home studio setup and love the lighting - looking forward to your contributions


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Aug 13, 2022)

Welcome, Kinoko! I lived on the Seto naikai for a few years. Lots of tsuribaka in my little town.


----------



## holywilly (Aug 13, 2022)

Welcome Kinoko,

This is William greeting from Taiwan. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 14, 2022)

Hi Kinoko, very happy to meet you. Kind regards from The Netherlands. I love your musical taste and that studio looks very nice too.


----------



## Kinoko (Aug 14, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> Even though I have a distaste for mushrooms, welcome aboard
> 
> Great home studio setup and love the lighting - looking forward to your contributions


🍄😱
Thank you MorphineNoir!
I'll enjoy the music in my finished bedroom studio for now...


rhizomusicosmos said:


> Welcome, Kinoko! I lived on the Seto naikai for a few years. Lots of tsuribaka in my little town.


Hi rhizomusicosmos!
Glad to meet someone who used to live in Seto Naikai.
Although it is different from the region where I live, the Seto Ohashi Bridge is one of my favorite places.


holywilly said:


> Welcome Kinoko,
> 
> This is William greeting from Taiwan.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


Hi holywilly,
I love Taiwan!I have never been there yet, but I have watched many travel videos to Taiwan to deepen my thoughts...
Best regards!


doctoremmet said:


> Hi Kinoko, very happy to meet you. Kind regards from The Netherlands. I love your musical taste and that studio looks very nice too.


Hello doctoremmet.
You have no way of knowing this, but I have purchased VI several times based on your posts. (For example, I didn't know Xsamples existed until I saw this forum...)
I wanted to thank you, thank you for all your tips on purchasing libraries.


----------



## muddyblue (Aug 14, 2022)

Hello Kinoko, welcome!


----------

